# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  vider un champ en javascript

## crocodingo

Bonjour,

je voudrais pouvoir vider un champ (<html:text>) en appelant un fonction javascript.

ma fonction est comme ceci:



```

```

le obj.value=""; est completement faux j'imagine mais je sait pas quoi mettre.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Orian

Mais si le :


```
obj.value="";
```

est juste ::):  

D'ailleurs voir la  ::faq::  --> http://javascript.developpez.com/faq...ps#input.vider

----------


## OButterlin

Le problme peut venir de la ligne au-dessus.
getElementById(...) fait rfrence  un Id pas un nom de champ.
Donc, au niveau de ta balise <html:text >, il faut lui associer un Id, ou alors, tu fais document.forms[0].nomDuChamp.value = "";

(Si le formulaire est nomm, tu peux remplacer forms[0] par ce nom)

A+

----------


## crocodingo

oui j'ai remplacer le getElementbyId par getElementbyNom et j'ai mis un name sur  mon champ.

Est ce que cela peut venir du fait que c'est un <html:password> et non un champ texte??

j'ai galement plusieurs balise <html:password> dans mon formulaire, je sais pas si cela a un rapport.

Mais dans tous les il ne se passe rien, c'est a dire que quand je recupere mon formulaire dans mon action, la valeur du form.getString(pass) me donne la valeur qui a t saisi et non une chaine vide.

----------


## OButterlin

J'utilise la premire forme (document.forms[0].nomChamp.value="") dans une application sur un champ password et a fonctionne trs bien, donc de ce cot, c'est ok.
Tu es certain de passer dans ton script ?
Comment appelles-tu le script ?

----------


## Benouze

Hi,




> oui j'ai remplacer le getElementbyId par getElementbyNom et j'ai mis un name sur  mon champ.


getElement*sByName* (et pas getElementbyNom) renvoie un tableau.
Si tu n'as qu'un seul lment de ce nom, getElementsByName("le_nom")[0] pour se positionner sur l'objet.

----------


## OButterlin

Si tu veux utiliser getElementsByName("leNomDuChamp"), il faut rajouter [0] car la fonction renvoie une liste.
Donc :


```

```

----------


## crocodingo

voila ma fonction javascript**:


```

```

et mon tableau dans ma page jsp:



```

```

sa ne marche pas meme si je click sur mon bouton annuler j'ai la valeur de ce que j'ai saisie...

----------


## OButterlin

Attend, je n'utilise pas <html> mais struts-layout donc je ne prtends pas connaitre  fond, mais l'attribut name d'une balise <html:password> ne dfinit pas le nom du champ <input> gnr, c'est l'attribut property qui le dfinit.

Donc, dans ton cas, ton script devrait faire


```

```

----------

